# Hello!



## Whatsnext87 (12 mo ago)

Recently married Mom of 4. ( three + 1 bonus). 34, born and raised in Texas. Currently dealing with internet infidelity.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Whatsnext87 said:


> Currently dealing with internet infidelity.


I'd suggest you consider posting your story in the Coping with Infidelity forum here. I've read a number of posts by people who have discovered their partner was using social media to cheat.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Whatsnext87 said:


> Recently married Mom of 4. ( three + 1 bonus). 34, born and raised in Texas. Currently dealing with _internet infidelity._


My!

Who'd believe it?


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

Many many many on the "Coping With Infidelity" forum had this kind of thing happen to them. It's very common. It's usually a prelude to actual sex.


----------

